# What snake is this?



## Berachester (May 17, 2014)

I was working in Western Sydney Parklands on Friday and found a very lethargic snake on the footpath in the bush. At first me and my work college were startled and thought it was an Eastern Brown. We had a bit of a look at him and he coiled up but didn't show the aggression typical Browns do. He didn't strike at all and we were able to handle him. His head also didn't look very Brown snake like. I would like to know what snake this is and what ID features lead you to that conclusion. He was about 80 cm - 100 cm long and had a black tongue. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Hopefully the attachments work.

-Chad


----------



## baker (May 17, 2014)

It is an eastern brown snake_Pseudonaja textilis_. Basically everything used to ID snakes all points to this being an eastern brown. Head shape, body shape, scalation of the snake and coloration. It is honestly hard to put into words exactly what defines it but if you study pictures of eastern browns and compare it to the other species in the area this is the only real choice that matches everything. To me the head just screams brown but I am also quiet used to how they look from working with them and keeping a pair. This one is slightly harder if you are only getting into IDing as snake is not in the greatest condition. The reason I say that it was very lethargic is from its poor condition. Also brown snakes are not aggressive snakes, they are just highly defensive and will let you know when you get to close for their comfort. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Berachester (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Cameron! My apologies I am a newbie at snakes. My gut feeling was a Brown. This guy did seem a bit unwell. It appeared he was shedding skin. Either way this is the first one I've caught and he was beautiful! Such a cool animal. Once again thanks for your reply Cameron!





baker said:


> It is an eastern brown snake_Pseudonaja textilis_. Basically everything used to ID snakes all points to this being an eastern brown. Head shape, body shape, scalation of the snake and coloration. It is honestly hard to put into words exactly what defines it but if you study pictures of eastern browns and compare it to the other species in the area this is the only real choice that matches everything. To me the head just screams brown but I am also quiet used to how they look from working with them and keeping a pair. This one is slightly harder if you are only getting into IDing as snake is not in the greatest condition. The reason I say that it was very lethargic is from its poor condition. Also brown snakes are not aggressive snakes, they are just highly defensive and will let you know when you get to close for their comfort.
> Cheers Cameron


----------

